# Mission Control vs. Expose



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

I have recently upgraded both the iMac and the Macbook to Lion. Everything seems great so far.....the scrolling is great on the magic track pad, but I went to the old scrolling for the mouse - it just seems wrong. 

The only real problem so far is with the Mission control versus the old Expose. My wife likes to have multiple windows of Safari open at times so that she can go from one site to another quickly. She has relied on Expose to give her a snapshot of each browser window so that she selects the right one. Mission control seems to give just a grouping of different applications and stacks the Safari windows one on top of the next so that they cannot be seen. Is anyone aware of a way to change this so that all Safari windows can be seen in Mission control short of assigning a new desktop for each one?

Any help would be appreciated, or it may be back to Snow Leopard for the iMac.


----------



## MX-V (Feb 2, 2010)

Right-click (or left-click and hold) on the icon in the Dock, select "Show all windows" from the pop-up menu.

You'll get the apps' windows in the old Exposé way.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks! I had found the 3 finger swipe on the track pad, but my wife uses a mouse. This is a great help!


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

MX-V said:


> Right-click (or left-click and hold) on the icon in the Dock, select "Show all windows" from the pop-up menu.
> 
> You'll get the apps' windows in the old Exposé way.


you can also enable 3 finger swipe down in the Mission Control prefs


----------



## rodkin (Jan 7, 2003)

Macinguelph said:


> My wife likes to have multiple windows of Safari open at times so that she can go from one site to another quickly.


Wouldn't it be more efficient (less clutter) to just use multiple tabs instead of multiple windows. She could just glance at the tabs and click on the one she wants to go to.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rodkin said:


> Wouldn't it be more efficient (less clutter) to just use multiple tabs instead of multiple windows. She could just glance at the tabs and click on the one she wants to go to.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought the same re tabs but then assumed she wants to view two pages side by side...if not yeah use tabs!


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

rodkin said:


> Wouldn't it be more efficient (less clutter) to just use multiple tabs instead of multiple windows. She could just glance at the tabs and click on the one she wants to go to.


Yes indeed, I'm sure it would be, but.......... It may be something that I can get her used to?


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Tabbed browsing is the best way to go and there is a Safari extension available called Exposer that will help you even further. The other option is to set a "Hot Corner" for "All Application Windows." In Mission Control when you have multiple windows in a "pile" for one Application, mouse over to a slightly hidden window and then hit the spacebar.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it a magic mouse? I don't know how this gesture is supposed to be better than the right click, show all windows... The gesture is to two-finger double tap the dock icon if you have a magic mouse.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

What about activating corners? Is should work the same as expose?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

DDKD726 said:


> What about activating corners? Is should work the same as expose?


From what I remember, app expose is not one of the options for the hot corners.


----------



## MX-V (Feb 2, 2010)

This works for me.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

EDIT: Oops, they call it Application Windows for the hot corners. It's weird that they didn't call it App Expose which is what the gesture is called. They should fix that as it doesn't make sense to call it two different things.


----------

